# DPL-Pilot Teams



## SimpleSoccer (May 28, 2018)

Anyone else heard anything on the Blues being denied entry into the 03 Pilot league? Blues logo isn't on the DPL website but they have added the San Diego Surf, OC Surf and the new Arizona club. Blues website still has BH down as coaching an 03 Pilot team?

Sure this is going to upset the girls (and more so the parents) who signed for it and thought they would get to go to the DA showcases etc. Does this mean those players now also miss out on ECNL at the Blues as other players would have already been signed for that team as well?


----------



## Josep (May 28, 2018)

AR was only looking for bench players anyway. Interesting if Blues got denied.


----------



## SocalPapa (May 30, 2018)

I have a friend whose daughter plays for that team.  As of Monday night (the last time we spoke) it was still a DPL-pilot team.  Also, I doubt players passed up Blues ECNL to play for them.  It will be a good DPL-pilot or Flight 1 team, whatever the case may be.


----------



## meatsweats (May 30, 2018)

SimpleSoccer said:


> Anyone else heard anything on the Blues being denied entry into the 03 Pilot league? Blues logo isn't on the DPL website but they have added the San Diego Surf, OC Surf and the new Arizona club. Blues website still has BH down as coaching an 03 Pilot team?
> 
> Sure this is going to upset the girls (and more so the parents) who signed for it and thought they would get to go to the DA showcases etc. Does this mean those players now also miss out on ECNL at the Blues as other players would have already been signed for that team as well?


http://dpleague.org/#

If this link is accurate, then I'd say Blues is out.


----------



## Josep (May 30, 2018)

If BH and Blues don’t tell the truth, rosters will be full and there won’t be places for those players to turn if they want something more. 

Would be something if they know they are out and they aren’t telling the families.


----------



## SocalPapa (May 30, 2018)

Wow, you guys just built a whole anti-Blues conspiracy theory out of speculation.  The Blues logo was on that site earlier.  If it's off now, more likely it was at the Blues request as they are not a full participant in DPL (and unlike SD Surf, they don't have an affiliate that is either).


----------



## Fact (May 30, 2018)

Josep said:


> If BH and Blues don’t tell the truth, rosters will be full and there won’t be places for those players to turn if they want something more.
> 
> Would be something if they know they are out and they aren’t telling the families.


Same thing could be said about Surf not being in ECNL this year if the rumors are true.  And seeing how ECNL is still a valid recruiting option unlike DPL, the impact will be much greater. Nothing like a Surf homer.


----------



## cerebro de fútbol (Jun 9, 2018)

If I read this thread correctly -

Blues were originally part of the pilot program and the pilot program used the Blues name and logo to promote it
Girls made decisions to play with BH because Blues were part of the pilot program
Blues denied entry / voted out of the pilot program
Talented girls forced to play SCDSL Tier 1 or look elsewhere (the teams that voted Blues out).
DPL should be ashamed of their actions.  The only ones being hurt are the girls who relied on the information (and the Blues name and logo) on the DPL site promoting the program.  Oh that's  right - It' s really not about the girls or developing the game - it's about power and $$$$. 

Use of the Blues name and logo to promote the pilot program + voting Blues out after girls made decisions + getting Blues players = a lot of material for a lawsuit.  Whether it's legal or not - it still smacks of being unethical and contrary to the notion of promoting the game.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 9, 2018)

cerebro de fútbol said:


> If I read this thread correctly -
> 
> Blues were originally part of the pilot program and the pilot program used the Blues name and logo to promote it
> Girls made decisions to play with BH because Blues were part of the pilot program
> ...


Sounds like a lot of judgments based on heresay, interpretation and assumptions.  How much of what you state can be supported with fact?


----------



## TigresFan (Jun 9, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> Sounds like a lot of judgments based on heresay, interpretation and assumptions.  How much of what you state can be supported with fact?


https://lafcsoccer.demosphere-secure.com/football/girlsacademy/dp-league


----------



## Fact (Jun 9, 2018)

cerebro de fútbol said:


> If I read this thread correctly -
> 
> Blues were originally part of the pilot program and the pilot program used the Blues name and logo to promote it
> Girls made decisions to play with BH because Blues were part of the pilot program
> ...


This stuff about Blues is hogwash. They have ECNL so they don’t need DPL to keep players.


----------



## Fact (Jun 9, 2018)

TigresFan said:


> https://lafcsoccer.demosphere-secure.com/football/girlsacademy/dp-league


Great link. I especially like how they say that DPL is above the club level. Same bull Simi has been spewing here.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 9, 2018)

TigresFan said:


> https://lafcsoccer.demosphere-secure.com/football/girlsacademy/dp-league


My point was around the posters accusation of DPL and the handling of Blues.  Not how clubs have marketed DPL.   Consumers must educate themselves...


----------



## TigresFan (Jun 9, 2018)

Fact said:


> This stuff about Blues is hogwash. They have ECNL so they don’t need DPL to keep players.


Surf has ecnl and pilot team. What is the purpose of the 03 pilot team? Did all of the current 03 Da players make their 02 Da team next season? If so, congrats to all!


----------



## El Soccer Loco (Jun 9, 2018)

I think the theme of conversation was in regards to the current 03 Blues ECNL team.  From all communication the current Strikers 03 ECNL team will be the Blues 03 ECNL team next year.  Question on table is what happens to current Blues 03 ECNL (BH) team if players don’t make AR 03 Blues ECNL team next year.  Hence discussion of DPL/DPL 03 Pilot team at Blues.

The current Strikers 03 ECNL is one of favorites (2nd seed) in National Playoffs.  Very good team.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jun 9, 2018)

Fact said:


> Great link. I especially like how they say that DPL is above the club level. Same bull Simi has been spewing here.


FU Fact!  You don’t even have kids playing soccer. I have consistently said that Premier and SCDSL have good teams and DPL and those leagues are on par.  The only bull is the endless crap you spew here.  Since your kids are done why don’t you follow their example and call it day like they did.


----------



## cerebro de fútbol (Jun 10, 2018)

http://goalnation.com/girls-dpl-play-u-s-soccer-da-showcase

Compare the graphic listing the participating clubs in the Pilot from the  DPL website used in the article above (includes the Blues) with the graphic at:

http://dpleague.org/

which does not include the Blues.  

Looks like Utah Royals replaced Blues.


----------



## TigresFan (Jun 10, 2018)

cerebro de fútbol said:


> http://goalnation.com/girls-dpl-play-u-s-soccer-da-showcase
> 
> Compare the graphic listing the participating clubs in the Pilot from the  DPL website used in the article above (includes the Blues) with the graphic at:
> 
> ...


Does anyone know what the requirements are for a Club to have an 03 DPL Pilot Team? It looks like every Southwest Da club will have an 03 Pilot Team with the exception of a few clubs? Requirements??


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 10, 2018)

TigresFan said:


> Does anyone know what the requirements are for a Club to have an 03 DPL Pilot Team? It looks like every Southwest Da club will have an 03 Pilot Team with the exception of a few clubs? Requirements??


I think not is more of opting out rather than meeting any requirements.


----------



## TigresFan (Jun 11, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> I think not is more of opting out rather than meeting any requirements.


I have heard Slammers opted out. I had not heard about Blues opting out after originally being in, at least that's what the original Goal Nation post indicated?


----------



## Soccer (Jun 11, 2018)

Blues have not opted out.  For some reason they are being kept out.  Even after being announced that they were in.

I understand the founding DPL’s Group argument. Isn’t this essentially Blues C team at this age? Maybe not.   

But at the same time if the DPL group wants to help to force ECNL out and make DPL the best league for their B teams, then I think they should include all DA clubs.  But who am I to say....


----------



## Josep (Jun 11, 2018)

Where are the people that maintained that Blues were still in?


----------



## Josep (Jun 11, 2018)

If I were to make an assumption why they were kept out, it would be the farce Baker DA squad they threw together last year. 

Baker’s ECNL team was the A team.

Then they brought Abner’s team in - another sign of allegiance to ECNL.


----------



## TigresFan (Jun 11, 2018)

Josep said:


> Where are the people that maintained that Blues were still in?


Blues Coaching Staff
http://www.scblues.com/


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 11, 2018)

TigresFan said:


> Blues Coaching Staff
> http://www.scblues.com/


They look very “thin” at the ‘04 age group.


----------



## Josep (Jun 11, 2018)

TigresFan said:


> Blues Coaching Staff
> http://www.scblues.com/



We all know websites are rarely up to date.  I have friends on the team.  They are in the dark. BH is reassuring them.  Only time will tell.


----------



## 2SoccerGirls (Jun 11, 2018)

It's confusing... is there supposed to be a "formula" for who can be on the Pilot teams?  From what I've heard, it seems like some clubs are keeping almost all current 03 DA players together on the pilot teams next year and some clubs are composing their Pilot teams from their existing DPL players.  Obviously, the Blues girls have signed for the Pilot team.  I don't have any affiliation with the club, but that would be a bummer for the girls if the Pilot wasn't happening.  Wonder what changed?


----------



## TigresFan (Jun 11, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> They look very “thin” at the ‘04 age group.


Quality over quantity?


----------



## timbuck (Jun 11, 2018)

TigresFan said:


> Blues Coaching Staff
> http://www.scblues.com/


When did CV move to Blues?


----------



## TigresFan (Jun 11, 2018)

timbuck said:


> When did CV move to Blues?


For quite a while. He played National Cup with Blues.


----------



## Soccer (Jun 11, 2018)

Blues as of Friday are not in DPL Pilot.  Today is a new day.

They (Blues) wrote to US Soccer to complain, the response from US Soccer DA was - (paraphrasing) we are only scheduling the DPL 03 Pilot League within the confines of the DA Season and for showcases. We do not govern or have any say in it.


----------



## TigresFan (Jun 11, 2018)

Soccer said:


> Blues as of Friday are not in DPL Pilot.  Today is a new day.
> 
> They (Blues) wrote to US Soccer to complain, the response from US Soccer DA was - (paraphrasing) we are only scheduling the DPL 03 Pilot League within the confines of the DA Season and for showcases. We do not govern or have any say in it.


Is it safe to say that Blues Pilot team can play in showcases but not in the DPL League during season? If so, where does that leave Blues 03 Pilot Team? Playing SCDSL tier 1?


----------



## Slammerdad (Jun 11, 2018)

TigresFan said:


> Is it safe to say that Blues Pilot team can play in showcases but not in the DPL League during season? If so, where does that leave Blues 03 Pilot Team? Playing SCDSL tier 1?


Hopefully not.  The 03 DA team moving to SCDSL flight #1 would create a heavy imbalance in that grouping.  I would assume that team would be top 2 or 3 in DPL, and top 2 or 3 ECNL.  In Champions flight 1., their only problem would be possibly Temecula Hawks.  Other than that they would blow out the other teams.


----------



## Josep (Jun 11, 2018)

This isn’t their 03 DA team.  The pilot would have been BH’s ECNL team from this past season, and if I recall, they were in last place.  Not the juggernaut and certainly not TB’s team.


----------



## TigresFan (Jun 11, 2018)

Josep said:


> This isn’t their 03 DA team.  The pilot would have been BH’s ECNL team from this past season, and if I recall, they were in last place.  Not the juggernaut and certainly not TB’s team.


Looks like Del Mar Sharks & Sereno were underneath Blues for standings and Blues made it to the post season for ecnl playoffs.  Did all of the 03's on the Blues Da team make 02 da? If not, the Blues Pilot team may not be able to be competitive with the other Pilot Team's if their Team's roster majority current 03 da players? Or did all 03 current da players make their 02 da teams for next season?


----------



## cerebro de fútbol (Jun 11, 2018)

Southwest has the DPL - 03 Pilot
Frontier has DA - 03 Pilot
DA is in charge of schedules

Maybe Blues should ask DA to be part of the DA - 03 Pilot and then have DA schedule them to play all of the DPL - 03 Pilot teams


----------



## Soccer (Jun 11, 2018)

TigresFan said:


> Or did all 03 current da players make their 02 da teams for next season?


Good question.  Blues 01/02 DA team had quite a few 02’s DA.


----------



## Paddingtonsoccer (Jun 11, 2018)

Somewhat related... what does the “No outside competition” refer to with the DA structure?  It’s listed in an addition to “No high School Soccer.”  Does that mean no playing competitive volleyball or softball OR does it refer only to other competitive soccer?


----------



## Josep (Jun 11, 2018)

Soccer said:


> Good question.  Blues 01/02 DA team had quite a few 02’s DA.



But this team was thrown together as a cover up.  Doubtful that there is loyalty to those kids there.   TB isnt going to lose his team over it and an all 03 Blues dA team would likely still be competitive in the 02-03 bracket.


----------



## TigresFan (Jun 11, 2018)

Paddingtonsoccer said:


> Somewhat related... what does the “No outside competition” refer to with the DA structure?  It’s listed in an addition to “No high School Soccer.”  Does that mean no playing competitive volleyball or softball OR does it refer only to other competitive soccer?


No guest playing for another team.


----------



## Lambchop (Jun 11, 2018)

Josep said:


> If I were to make an assumption why they were kept out, it would be the farce Baker DA squad they threw together last year.
> 
> Baker’s ECNL team was the A team.
> 
> Then they brought Abner’s team in - another sign of allegiance to ECNL.


Blues wants it all.  DA, Pilot 03, ECNL, and DPL.  It doesn't seem to be happening, time will tell.


----------



## Lambchop (Jun 11, 2018)

Paddingtonsoccer said:


> Somewhat related... what does the “No outside competition” refer to with the DA structure?  It’s listed in an addition to “No high School Soccer.”  Does that mean no playing competitive volleyball or softball OR does it refer only to other competitive soccer?


It refers to soccer.


----------



## Lambchop (Jun 11, 2018)

cerebro de fútbol said:


> Southwest has the DPL - 03 Pilot
> Frontier has DA - 03 Pilot
> DA is in charge of schedules
> 
> Maybe Blues should ask DA to be part of the DA - 03 Pilot and then have DA schedule them to play all of the DPL - 03 Pilot teams


Southwest has  - DPL - 03 Pilot (same as Frontier division) (mostly DA 03 players from this year, with a few additions)
Southwest has DPL
Southwest has DA
Southwest has ECNL


----------



## cerebro de fútbol (Jun 11, 2018)

Lambchop said:


> Southwest has  - DPL - 03 Pilot (same as Frontier division) (mostly DA 03 players from this year, with a few additions)
> Southwest has DPL
> Southwest has DA
> Southwest has ECNL


Not true. That’s why it’s called DPL 03 Pilot and not DA 03 Pilot. The DA 03 Pilot is only in the Frontier Division.


----------



## SocalPapa (Jun 12, 2018)

Josep said:


> We all know websites are rarely up to date.  I have friends on the team.  They are in the dark. BH is reassuring them.  Only time will tell.


Same boat here.  Friends who should be in the know have no confirmation of a change.  Time will, in fact, tell.  But I find it odd to see posters who were once ecstatic at Blues' participation (because it supposedly gave DPL legitimacy) now celebrating the prospect of Blues not participating.  Strange days.


----------



## Slammerdad (Jun 12, 2018)

While I believe that anytime you add the  Blues to the mix in general (being tournament, leagues, even scrimmages) you up the legitimacy and respect of the competition level.  Love them or hate them, they have provided a model of how to run a successful girls program.  From their uniforms, to their play style, they always seem to have something special.  I think with that said, it's hard always looking up at them so when they are cut down (I remember when they lost access to the Saddleback Church fields, it seemed people were happy), I think people revere in seeming them anguish a little bit.  Not really fair to the girls and the teams and I personally respect their program and enjoy their soccer.  (Although I conceed that when a Blues team loses, I believe another Angel gets its wings)....


----------



## Soccer (Jun 12, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> Same boat here.  Friends who should be in the know have no confirmation of a change.  Time will, in fact, tell.  But I find it odd to see posters who were once ecstatic at Blues' participation (because it supposedly gave DPL legitimacy) now celebrating the prospect of Blues not participating.  Strange days.


I think they should be included as you state for legitimacy of the Pilot.  Ridiculous for them to be left out.

But Blues needs to be forthright as well that unless something has changed since last week, they will not be included.


----------



## SimpleSoccer (Jun 12, 2018)

So apparently the reason Blues are not in anymore is they weren’t willing to commit to the Pilot team being their strongest 03 team. 

The league invited all the DA clubs to participate due to there being no 03DA age group for 2018-19 but said that it would have to be built as the clubs A team. If the club had 03 players playing up in DA, no problem, but if they were encouraging the best 03s to play in a different gaming circuit (eg ECNL) then they wouldn’t be allowed to enter. Of course no club or coach can demand a player gives up high school soccer and play on the Pilot team but it was a matter of it needing to be promoted as the top 03 team within the club.

Slammers from the very beginning chose not to do it and had always planned on the best 03s not on the 02DA team next season playing in ECNL. Blues were originally going to be in but then didn’t want to make the necessary assurances to the league.

This would seem to make sense from what people have said on here and what was originally posted on the Blues website regarding coaching assignments. If AR has brought the majority of his Strikers ECNL group to the Blues and they are going to be the ECNL team at the club, then TB’s 03DA are making up the majority of the 02DA next season which meant BH’s current ECNL team was going to become the Pilot team. That means it definitely wasn’t going to be the A team looking at the results & standings of the current ECNL Southwest Conference.

Only questions now would be why Blues held off telling the parents for so long despite the league informing them a couple of weeks ago and what will happen to the players who were signed to the Pilot team?


----------



## timbuck (Jun 12, 2018)

SimpleSoccer said:


> So apparently the reason Blues are not in anymore is they weren’t willing to commit to the Pilot team being their strongest 03 team.
> 
> The league invited all the DA clubs to participate due to there being no 03DA age group for 2018-19 but said that it would have to be built as the clubs A team. If the club had 03 players playing up in DA, no problem, but if they were encouraging the best 03s to play in a different gaming circuit (eg ECNL) then they wouldn’t be allowed to enter. Of course no club or coach can demand a player gives up high school soccer and play on the Pilot team but it was a matter of it needing to be promoted as the top 03 team within the club.
> 
> ...


I have zero knowledge on any of this. But my guess is that they are trying to figure out an alternative that gives the players what they were promised.  
Or they are waiting until it is too late to move to another club and these players won’t have any choice but to stick around and play the hand they are dealt.


----------



## Josep (Jun 12, 2018)

Blues: “please please please”
DA/DPL “no”
Parents “(praying hands emoji)”


----------



## TigresFan (Jun 12, 2018)

SimpleSoccer said:


> So apparently the reason Blues are not in anymore is they weren’t willing to commit to the Pilot team being their strongest 03 team.
> 
> The league invited all the DA clubs to participate due to there being no 03DA age group for 2018-19 but said that it would have to be built as the clubs A team. If the club had 03 players playing up in DA, no problem, but if they were encouraging the best 03s to play in a different gaming circuit (eg ECNL) then they wouldn’t be allowed to enter. Of course no club or coach can demand a player gives up high school soccer and play on the Pilot team but it was a matter of it needing to be promoted as the top 03 team within the club.
> 
> ...


Maybe Blues should take the DPL Pilot off their website until everything is worked out? And should this be under DP League and not DA? http://www.scblues.com/


----------



## SocalPapa (Jun 12, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I have zero knowledge on any of this. But my guess is that they are trying to figure out an alternative that gives the players what they were promised.
> Or they are waiting until it is too late to move to another club and these players won’t have any choice but to stick around and play the hand they are dealt.


What exactly would they be passing up by sticking around?


----------



## timbuck (Jun 12, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> What exactly would they be passing up by sticking around?


Lime and blue uniform?
The chance to be on the full DA team next year?
Maybe they like the coach?
Maybe they want to play HS soccer at J Serra?  Or Aliso Niguel?


----------



## TigresFan (Jun 12, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> What exactly would they be passing up by sticking around?


Getting on an ecnl team or another pilot team or playing hs soccer? A lot is at stake for these players.


----------



## cerebro de fútbol (Jun 12, 2018)

SimpleSoccer said:


> So apparently the reason Blues are not in anymore is they weren’t willing to commit to the Pilot team being their strongest 03 team.
> 
> The league invited all the DA clubs to participate due to there being no 03DA age group for 2018-19 but said that it would have to be built as the clubs A team. If the club had 03 players playing up in DA, no problem, but if they were encouraging the best 03s to play in a different gaming circuit (eg ECNL) then they wouldn’t be allowed to enter. Of course no club or coach can demand a player gives up high school soccer and play on the Pilot team but it was a matter of it needing to be promoted as the top 03 team within the club.
> 
> ...


Seems to me that if DPL "lets" the Blues have an o3 Pilot Team, none of the girls will make Blues 03/04 DA team the following year.

Like I said earlier in this thread it's all about the $$$$.


----------



## Josep (Jun 12, 2018)

All of BHs kids already played HS.  They all agreed to give it up for the pilot.  So it wasn’t about HS.  They got screwed.  Screwed from trying out at other DA or pilot teams.  Heck the 02-03 pats DA team should be a disaster once again.  Most of those kids could play on that team.  But DR has probably already made the same mistake he made before this season.


----------



## SocalPapa (Jun 12, 2018)

TigresFan said:


> Getting on an ecnl team or another pilot team or playing hs soccer? A lot is at stake for these players.


1) *ECNL:* The players I know already tried to make an ECNL roster.
2) *DPL-Pilot at Other Clubs: *I'm not aware of a big exodus of Slammers 03 players for DPL Pilot clubs (or disastrous DA teams). Can't presume anything different would have occurred here.
3) *HS: *Seems unlikely a HS coach would deny a good player a chance to join who has only just now become available to play.

If you know an actual player on this roster who has these things at risk, I'll stand corrected.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 12, 2018)

DPL saying, “No” doesn’t do much for DPL.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 12, 2018)

Why do we need DPL?
Why do we need ECNL?
Maybe we need DA for a consistent training methodology for the top players. 
But why not just play Flight 1/Premier and attend showcases?
Aren’t the teams that are in DA most of the teams that started SCDSL?  You’d think they would want to protect their cash cow league. 

Now you have teams like OC Surf with a DA team. A DPL team. And a flight 1 team.  For anything over age 12.   Seems they at least have a strategy for their pathway to the top. Will be curious to see how all of these teams fair this Fall.


----------



## Josep (Jun 12, 2018)

In the end, every family is a paying customer.  The more options the better.  If you kid can play any level, you decide. There’s been so much whining about HS.  No kid I know that played DA this year, cared about missing HS.  I already know several 02s bailing on HS to play DA.  I also know many kids who are thriving at ECNL who also play HS who are perfectly happy. 

Fight one soccer is pretty sloppy.  Balls are all over the air, flying around out of bounds.  Lots of sloppy challenges.   For some, it’s a good place.  For others, it may not be attractive.  

All of these choices is a wonderful thing.  Is club soccer over saturated?  You betcha.  But people keep signing up and playing.  Clubs keep adding teams.  

So everyone should be happy.


----------



## methood (Jun 12, 2018)

Josep said:


> Fight one soccer is pretty sloppy. Balls are all over the air, flying around out of bounds. Lots of sloppy challenges.


I see the same stuff at ECNL and DA games...

But I agree with your overall statement 100%

Everyone should be happy because the options and level of play for your child are here within a 30 mile radius.


----------



## Fact (Jun 13, 2018)

Soccer said:


> Blues as of Friday are not in DPL Pilot.  Today is a new day.
> 
> They (Blues) wrote to US Soccer to complain, the response from US Soccer DA was - (paraphrasing) we are only scheduling the DPL 03 Pilot League within the confines of the DA Season and for showcases. We do not govern or have any say in it.


So are you confirming that USSDA has confirmed that DPL is NOT DA?!!!!


----------



## Fact (Jun 13, 2018)

Lambchop said:


> Blues wants it all.  DA, Pilot 03, ECNL, and DPL.  It doesn't seem to be happening, time will tell.


I thought you were the one that wanted it all? Remember it is not fair Socal does not have the Pilot program. Push on, nothing new to see here.


----------



## TigresFan (Jun 13, 2018)

Fact said:


> So are you confirming that USSDA has confirmed that DPL is NOT DA?!!!!


DPL Pilot is not sanctioned and is not DA. DA players cannot play on DPL Pilot Teams. 2 different Leagues.  DPL Pilot teams will play in 2 out of 3 DA showcases as Guest Teams. The Frontier League is Sanctioned and DA Pilot.


----------



## Fact (Jun 13, 2018)

TigresFan said:


> DPL Pilot is not sanctioned and is not DA. DA players cannot play on DPL Pilot Teams. 2 different Leagues.  DPL Pilot teams will play in 2 out of 3 DA showcases as Guest Teams. The Frontier League is Sanctioned and DA Pilot.


I know and agree with you. Just being sarcastic as many on this site have been led to believe it is USSDA sanctioned.  Albion even called the team USSDA-DPL 03 Pilot.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jun 13, 2018)

Fact said:


> I know and agree with you. Just being sarcastic as many on this site have been led to believe it is USSDA sanctioned.  Albion even called the team USSDA-DPL 03 Pilot.


Your agenda is getting old.  Almost no one here believes either DPL or the DPL Pilot has any sanction by USSDA.  I think we are all clear on this topic so give it a rest.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 13, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Your agenda is getting old.  Almost no one here believes either DPL or the DPL Pilot has any sanction by USSDA.  I think we are all clear on this topic so give it a rest.


I bet however that next year DPL pilot program is sanctioned by USSDA like the FDL pilot program is currently. 

GDA lost some clubs this year. They may next year if they don't make some changes. Clearly these girls in the DPL pilot program are important ($) to these SW division GDA clubs.


----------



## TigresFan (Jun 13, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Your agenda is getting old.  Almost no one here believes either DPL or the DPL Pilot has any sanction by USSDA.  I think we are all clear on this topic so give it a rest.


Some Clubs and Coaches are still telling their Team's and Prospect's that the DPL Pilot is in fact "Sanctioned" and runs "Identical" to DA with really "no" differentiation between the both other than the name, single age, and 1 less Showcase.  So, definitely a valid topic to still be discussed!  Until we all see the "official" roll-out of the DPL Pilot I believe everything is still up for discussion!


----------



## TigresFan (Jun 13, 2018)

Desert Hound said:


> I bet however that next year DPL pilot program is sanctioned by USSDA like the FDL pilot program is currently.
> 
> GDA lost some clubs this year. They may next year if they don't make some changes. Clearly these girls in the DPL pilot program are important ($) to these SW division GDA clubs.


Well said & Agree!


----------



## Josep (Jun 13, 2018)

TigresFan said:


> Some Clubs and Coaches are still telling their Team's and Prospect's that the DPL Pilot is in fact "Sanctioned" and runs "Identical" to DA with really "no" differentiation between the both other than the name, single age, and 1 less Showcase.  So, definitely a valid topic to still be discussed!  Until we all see the "official" roll-out of the DPL Pilot I believe everything is still up for discussion!


If you don’t have a kid in it, why care so much.  If you do, put on your big boy pants and get some answers.  Nobody is being forced to play in the pilot league.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 13, 2018)

TigresFan said:


> Some Clubs and Coaches are still telling their Team's and Prospect's that the DPL Pilot is in fact "Sanctioned" and runs "Identical" to DA with really "no" differentiation between the both other than the name, single age, and 1 less Showcase.  So, definitely a valid topic to still be discussed!  Until we all see the "official" roll-out of the DPL Pilot I believe everything is still up for discussion!


I would say that is a Club problem not a DPL problem as I don’t see DPL as an organization making those claims. However, as FACT regularly points out, some of those in the DPL leadership are the same individuals you refer to above that are making such allegations.  This seems to be more of an issue in the SD area mainly due to the ECNL presence there. We don’t see much of that “posturing” in the LA a county area where ECNL has zero presence.


----------



## Josep (Jun 13, 2018)

Tigres, you have an 03 kid?


----------



## Cream puff (Jun 15, 2018)

I had heard that BH Blues will get DPL.... just not the Pilot 03 DPL.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 15, 2018)

Cream puff said:


> I had heard that BH Blues will get DPL.... just not the Pilot 03 DPL.


Trolling again? A week or so ago you were saying Surf lost ECNL for this coming season.


----------



## Fact (Jun 15, 2018)

Cream puff said:


> I had heard that BH Blues will get DPL.... just not the Pilot 03 DPL.





Desert Hound said:


> Trolling again? A week or so ago you were saying Surf lost ECNL for this coming season.


Thank you. I have been biting my tongue. As Really!?! pointed out this cream puff cannot be trusted.


----------



## Cream puff (Jun 15, 2018)

Fact said:


> Thank you. I have been biting my tongue. As Really!?! pointed out this cream puff cannot be trusted.


Your right I’m only going off rumors.. just trying to get some answers if it’s true... stop jumping down my throat!! This is a blog to raise questions and get answers to what is real or not.. and btw.. the surf rumor came from a Good source... BTW they are loosing ECNL... just the following year.


----------



## Josep (Jun 15, 2018)

I never trust a person that can’t spell losing properly.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2018)

Josep said:


> I never trust a person that can’t spell losing properly.


grammarly.com


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jun 15, 2018)

Cream puff said:


> Your right I’m only going off rumors.. just trying to get some answers if it’s true... stop jumping down my throat!! This is a blog to raise questions and get answers to what is real or not.. and btw.. the surf rumor came from a Good source... BTW they are loosing ECNL... just the following year.


Man, you can't find anything better to do today than discussing a rumor about what may happen a year from now?  Watch some World Cup matches instead.  Spain vs Portugal was a beautiful match.  Much more entertaining than discussing DA/DPL/ECNL endlessly.


----------



## GoWest (Jun 21, 2018)

@Messi>CR7........actually, CR7>Messi


----------



## IntheknowSoccer (Jul 2, 2018)

cerebro de fútbol said:


> http://goalnation.com/girls-dpl-play-u-s-soccer-da-showcase
> 
> Compare the graphic listing the participating clubs in the Pilot from the  DPL website used in the article above (includes the Blues) with the graphic at:
> 
> ...


Diane Scavuzzo of GoalNation is incorrect - receives information and immediately releases info before fully fact checking. Not the first time she's released bad info.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jul 2, 2018)

IntheknowSoccer said:


> Diane Scavuzzo of GoalNation is incorrect - receives information and immediately releases info before fully fact checking. Not the first time she's released bad info.


In her defense that article is dated April 20th and Blues was on the list of teams on the DPL website at that time.


----------



## cerebro de fútbol (Jul 2, 2018)

No one disputes that Blues was originally part of the 03 Pilot Program and then kicked out.  The question is why? It cant be because of a lack of talent of the girls remaining on BH's Pilot team because they are being recruited by the other Pilot teams remaining in the program. This decision was not made with one iota of a thought for the girls and their families impacted by it.  The decision appears to be motivated by animus towards BH/AR or the Blues.  The decision to kick Blues out of the Pilot program after they were originally a part of it speaks volumes about the legitimacy of the DPL (who made the decision) and the Pilot Program itself.


----------



## SocalPapa (Jul 3, 2018)

Desert Hound said:


> Trolling again? A week or so ago you were saying Surf lost ECNL for this coming season.


According to this just-released map, Surf DID lose ECNL for the coming season.  http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/07/03/the-girls-ecnl-announces-2018-2019-membership/


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 3, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> According to this just-released map, Surf DID lose ECNL for the coming season.  http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/07/03/the-girls-ecnl-announces-2018-2019-membership/


Apparently he wasn't trolling.

Interesting that Surf is out. What exactly do they tell their ECNL teams? As a parent I would be pretty disappointed running my kid by ECNL tryouts...making the team...and then finding out...oh wait we are not doing ECNL, but see you in DPL.


----------



## SocalPapa (Jul 3, 2018)

Desert Hound said:


> Apparently he wasn't trolling.
> 
> Interesting that Surf is out. What exactly do they tell their ECNL teams? As a parent I would be pretty disappointed running my kid by ECNL tryouts...making the team...and then finding out...oh wait we are not doing ECNL, but see you in DPL.


Agreed.  A much bigger impact on the players than BH's girls not playing in DPL-pilot.  I would be furious too.


----------



## Cream puff (Jul 3, 2018)

Desert Hound said:


> Apparently he wasn't trolling.
> 
> Interesting that Surf is out. What exactly do they tell their ECNL teams? As a parent I would be pretty disappointed running my kid by ECNL tryouts...making the team...and then finding out...oh wait we are not doing ECNL, but see you in DPL.


Hmmmm looks like I was correct AGAIN!!
2x’s


----------



## Cream puff (Jul 3, 2018)

Fact said:


> Thank you. I have been biting my tongue. As Really!?! pointed out this cream puff cannot be trusted.


Looks like I can be trusted... as you see I have been correct all along... Except Holly Blues won’t get DPL or Pilot ...


----------



## SocalPapa (Jul 3, 2018)

Easy @Cream puff, you have 11 posts (at least 2 of which are bragging about your other posts).  So far you've passed on some rumors that turned out to be (somewhat) correct.  That's great.  Keep it coming and you will earn your desired trust.


----------



## Fact (Jul 3, 2018)

Cream puff said:


> Your right I’m only going off rumors.. just trying to get some answers if it’s true... stop jumping down my throat!! This is a blog to raise questions and get answers to what is real or not.. and btw.. the surf rumor came from a Good source... BTW they are loosing ECNL... just the following year.


You yourself said they were just rumors and spreading crap does not help anyone without facts to back it up.


----------



## Cream puff (Jul 3, 2018)

Fact said:


> You yourself said they were just rumors and spreading crap does not help anyone without facts to back it up.Eye Roll... I had very good sources...  and this is a blog to confirm rumors..  this is just confirmed- 2 weeks later ... I have more... but will not share until it’s fact.  If that will make you happy.


----------



## Cream puff (Jul 3, 2018)

I had very good sources...  this is a blog to either confirm or dispel rumors.  This is now confirmed.  
I have more but will wait till it is fact.  
This new season of soccer is ever changing.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 3, 2018)

I am very entertained by some of the team titles of those with dual teams - Eclipse has "solar" and "lunar" (very creative),  Concorde fire has "platinum" and "premier"  (should have been "charcoal" and " wood" in my opinion) and Michigan Hawks and Michigan Hawks Black (not so creative)


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 3, 2018)

sorry, this is a DPL thread.......- of the ECNL clubs that is -


----------



## SoccerFan (Jul 3, 2018)

Cream puff said:


> I had very good sources...  this is a blog to either confirm or dispel rumors.  This is now confirmed.
> I have more but will wait till it is fact.
> This new season of soccer is ever changing.


Come on! Cream don’t make us wait!


----------



## Monkey (Jul 3, 2018)

Cream puff said:


> I had very good sources...  this is a blog to either confirm or dispel rumors.  This is now confirmed.
> I have more but will wait till it is fact.
> This new season of soccer is ever changing.


Was your source with ECNL or Surf since it appears that not even Surf knew this would happen?


----------



## Cream puff (Jul 4, 2018)

cerebro de fútbol said:


> No one disputes that Blues was originally part of the 03 Pilot Program and then kicked out.  The question is why? It cant be because of a lack of talent of the girls remaining on BH's Pilot team because they are being recruited by the other Pilot teams remaining in the program. This decision was not made with one iota of a thought for the girls and their families impacted by it.  The decision appears to be motivated by animus towards BH/AR or the Blues.  The decision to kick Blues out of the Pilot program after they were originally a part of it speaks volumes about the legitimacy of the DPL (who made the decision) and the Pilot Program
> 
> I hope you realize your Club put you in this situation for 2-3 months stringing you and talented players along...
> If your a “ALL IN” DA club you get pilot.
> ...





cerebro de fútbol said:


> No one disputes that Blues was originally part of the 03 Pilot Program and then kicked out.  The question is why? It cant be because of a lack of talent of the girls remaining on BH's Pilot team because they are being recruited by the other Pilot teams remaining in the program. This decision was not made with one iota of a thought for the girls and their families impacted by it.  The decision appears to be motivated by animus towards BH/AR or the Blues.  The decision to kick Blues out of the Pilot program after they were originally a part of it speaks volumes about the legitimacy of the DPL (who made the decision) and the Pilot Program itself.


I hope you realize your Club put you in this situation for 2-3 months stringing you and talented players along...
If your a “ALL IN” DA club you get pilot.
Blues was never getting pilot because of ECNL and Blues new it when they got kicked out.
Sorry Mate you drink the cool aid!


----------



## jpeter (Jul 4, 2018)

Surf gambled and ECNL decided they didn't want half in clubs.

Blues are more if not all in ECNL and some clubs like the ones that run DPL don't like that thus keeping them out of pilot.

Slammers said the heck with all this and decided to focus on ECNL only for the next season.

In the end we have three different orgs fighting among themselves which really doesn't help,  politics as usual takes over, more dilution happens,  another league overshot (discovery) is created and now we have (5) different orgs all doing things there way differently without consistency or even a common way of training or playing, what a mess.


----------



## Real Deal (Jul 5, 2018)

Cream puff said:


> I had very good sources...  this is a blog to either confirm or dispel rumors.  This is now confirmed.
> I have more but will wait till it is fact.
> This new season of soccer is ever changing.


Thanks for sharing.  We all want to know.


----------



## TigresFan (Jul 5, 2018)

cerebro de fútbol said:


> No one disputes that Blues was originally part of the 03 Pilot Program and then kicked out.  The question is why? It cant be because of a lack of talent of the girls remaining on BH's Pilot team because they are being recruited by the other Pilot teams remaining in the program. This decision was not made with one iota of a thought for the girls and their families impacted by it.  The decision appears to be motivated by animus towards BH/AR or the Blues.  The decision to kick Blues out of the Pilot program after they were originally a part of it speaks volumes about the legitimacy of the DPL (who made the decision) and the Pilot Program itself.


In my opinion, every DA club should have the option to have a Pilot Team "IF" they are using it to roster the "majority" of their 03 current Da players. Isn't this the only "reason & purpose" for the creation of "03 Pilot"? If a Club uses it for any other reason they shouldn't be entitled to have a Pilot Team. Someone should have placed "boundaries" around Pilot and said something like "80% of the current 03 Da Team must be rostered on the Pilot Team", if not, there is no need for a Pilot Team on that particular club. Do we know for certain that every Pilot Team will have the majority 03 current Da players? If so great, Pilot will be competitive and successful and maybe other age groups will follow suit in the future if the dual ages continue in Da.


----------



## MWN (Jul 5, 2018)

TigresFan said:


> In my opinion, every DA club should have the option to have a Pilot Team "IF" they are using it to roster the "majority" of their 03 current Da players. Isn't this the only "reason & purpose" for the creation of "03 Pilot"? If a Club uses it for any other reason they shouldn't be entitled to have a Pilot Team. Someone should have placed "boundaries" around Pilot and said something like "80% of the current 03 Da Team must be rostered on the Pilot Team", if not, there is no need for a Pilot Team on that particular club. Do we know for certain that every Pilot Team will have the majority 03 current Da players? If so great, Pilot will be competitive and successful and maybe other age groups will follow suit in the future if the dual ages continue in Da.


@TigresFan,

The premise of your opinion is that the DPL serves a purpose for the DA and the Federation/DA Club should attempt to foster and ensure the competitiveness of the DPL.  I can appreciate why a parent would think this, I can also appreciate why the DPL clubs/program would attempt to mislead parents into believing this ... (hint ... they want your $$$).

Please consider that the Federation has established a pyramid of player identification.  The entire purpose of the DA to aid the federation in identifying the "unicorn" players (super-elite) and creating an environment where the super-elite and the elite players can play in a league.  The super-elite (aka unicorns) are truly the only players the Federation really cares about.  These girls are invited to the Youth National Camps and have D1 full-ride scholarship offers by their Freshman year.  The other girls are necessary to support the clubs and league.  The super-elite dominate their age group (U16) and are super-stars the age group ahead of them (U17) and can hold their own two ages up.  These are the only girls/players the Federation has its eye on.

This is why the Federation has composite age groups.  U16/U17, and U18/U19.  It has absolutely no need to keep U16's that can't compete with U17's in the program.  Composite groups allow the Federation to cull those kids from the program.  The DPL is an affront to this and is tolerated by the Federation because on the girls side, there is no U13 or U12 level (yet).

Please also consider that for girls, virtually every player has gone through puberty and represents their genetic adult bodytype by 15 (U16).  Boys are later.  An 03 DPL team will be made up of girls that the Federation really has no interest in and no longer belong because if they did, they could easily win on spot on the composite 03/02 team.

Ultimately, the DPL is and never will be a DA program.  Its simply "just another league" along with CSL, SCDSL, Presidio/SDDA, ECNL, NPL, National League, etc.  However, because the DPL is "sold" as connected to the DA teams as the "farm system" its competitiveness is inconsequential.  Placing boundaries around the DPL team would deviate from the DA's goals of culling players as they get older.

Accept the DPL for what it is ... just another league for the non-elite players and you will be much, much happier.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jul 5, 2018)

I have reflected upon my dd's experience with DPL and why I have been a proponent of it and have some thoughts to offer.  

In hindsight, the only value I see to playing DPL over any other league is if you can position yourself to getting significant playing time in the DA in the future.   Playing DA or ECNL is where you want to be due to the tremendous amount of college coaches that watch these teams play.  If you dd has been place on a DPL team you better hope for one of two things.  First, your new to the club and the coaches have not had a chance to fully evaluate your kid.  You know they belong on the DA team and playing DPL will give them a chance to prove themselves.  I have seen this play out in a very few cases.  Second, your kids is an 03 and will be one of the top 3 or 4 players on the Pilot DPL team.  Remember next year they will be competing for a spot with the 03's already on the DA, the top 04's currently playing DA that will make the team, and the rest of the 03's and 04's.  

Also remember that there is a decent chance that the best player or two on your DPL team will get chance to at least DP if not get called up to the DA.  This will weaken your DPL team.   So if your kids is not one of the above players and you have a top Flight 1 or Premier team in your area I would recommend that path.  DPL really only benefits the few unique kids that can use it as a path to substantial DA playing time.


----------



## Dummy (Jul 5, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I have reflected upon my dd's experience with DPL and why I have been a proponent of it and have some thoughts to offer.
> 
> In hindsight, the only value I see to playing DPL over any other league is if you can position yourself to getting significant playing time in the DA in the future.   Playing DA or ECNL is where you want to be due to the tremendous amount of college coaches that watch these teams play.  If you dd has been place on a DPL team you better hope for one of two things.  First, your new to the club and the coaches have not had a chance to fully evaluate your kid.  You know they belong on the DA team and playing DPL will give them a chance to prove themselves.  I have seen this play out in a very few cases.  Second, your kids is an 03 and will be one of the top 3 or 4 players on the Pilot DPL team.  Remember next year they will be competing for a spot with the 03's already on the DA, the top 04's currently playing DA that will make the team, and the rest of the 03's and 04's.
> 
> Also remember that there is a decent chance that the best player or two on your DPL team will get chance to at least DP if not get called up to the DA.  This will weaken your DPL team.   So if your kids is not one of the above players and you have a top Flight 1 or Premier team in your area I would recommend that path.  DPL really only benefits the few unique kids that can use it as a path to substantial DA playing time.


These are valuable insights.  Congratulations to your player.  Good luck!


----------



## Fact (Jul 5, 2018)

Dummy said:


> These are valuable insights.  Congratulations to your player.  Good luck!


And this is all I was trying to say when Simi got snarky with me. Funny how the Kool Aide wears off.


----------



## SocalPapa (Jul 5, 2018)

Speaking of DPL, I was impressed by Beach's U15 DPL team winning the National Cup Far West Regional last week.  And Real So Cal's U16 DPL team made the semi's (losing on PKs to the eventual regional champion).  Good showing.

Of course, So Cal teams in general did well.  CDA Slammers FC HB 00 won their regional, as did Rebels 2001 Elite, Arsenal's U14's, and San Diego Surf 05 Academy Select.  There were only 2 regional championships we didn't win: U16 and U19.


----------



## Dummy (Jul 5, 2018)

Fact said:


> And this is all I was trying to say when Simi got snarky with me. Funny how the Kool Aide wears off.


Hopefully, we all keep learning as we have new experiences.  I am grateful that you care enough to share your thoughts and experiences even though your player has completed her club soccer career because they have helped me see things more clearly.


----------



## JoeZ (Jul 8, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> Speaking of DPL, I was impressed by Beach's U15 DPL team winning the National Cup Far West Regional last week.  And Real So Cal's U16 DPL team made the semi's (losing on PKs to the eventual regional champion).  Good showing.
> 
> Of course, So Cal teams in general did well.  CDA Slammers FC HB 00 won their regional, as did Rebels 2001 Elite, Arsenal's U14's, and San Diego Surf 05 Academy Select.  There were only 2 regional championships we didn't win: U16 and U19.


Thanks for sharing and glad to see it.


----------



## JoeZ (Jul 8, 2018)

MWN said:


> @TigresFan,
> 
> The premise of your opinion is that the DPL serves a purpose for the DA and the Federation/DA Club should attempt to foster and ensure the competitiveness of the DPL.  I can appreciate why a parent would think this, I can also appreciate why the DPL clubs/program would attempt to mislead parents into believing this ... (hint ... they want your $$$).
> 
> ...


I am surprised to read this for you MWN, you are usually more pragmatic. 

Only one year into it this DPL league sure seems to have raised some eyebrows and attracted a lot of attention and some resentment.  There are clearly some people, seems especially in the IE who don’t like it and want to falsely project it to be a non-elite league.  Funny thing is many of the people purporting this don’t even have players in the action any more. 

Back in the past,  it was much simpler and candidly better for our players.  Top players played ECNL (which is still great) and could play HS without some idiots claiming they were lesser players for not giving that up and playing DA.  That’s where we started until all this nonsense hit with DA, DPL, Et al..


----------



## Gokicksomegrass (Jul 9, 2018)

MWN said:


> @TigresFan,
> 
> The premise of your opinion is that the DPL serves a purpose for the DA and the Federation/DA Club should attempt to foster and ensure the competitiveness of the DPL.  I can appreciate why a parent would think this, I can also appreciate why the DPL clubs/program would attempt to mislead parents into believing this ... (hint ... they want your $$$).
> 
> ...


Dude, are you saying that there is no Santa Claus? You're a mean one, Mr. Grinch.


----------



## Gokicksomegrass (Jul 9, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I have reflected upon my dd's experience with DPL and why I have been a proponent of it and have some thoughts to offer.
> 
> In hindsight, the only value I see to playing DPL over any other league is if you can position yourself to getting significant playing time in the DA in the future.   Playing DA or ECNL is where you want to be due to the tremendous amount of college coaches that watch these teams play.  If you dd has been place on a DPL team you better hope for one of two things.  First, your new to the club and the coaches have not had a chance to fully evaluate your kid.  You know they belong on the DA team and playing DPL will give them a chance to prove themselves.  I have seen this play out in a very few cases.  Second, your kids is an 03 and will be one of the top 3 or 4 players on the Pilot DPL team.  Remember next year they will be competing for a spot with the 03's already on the DA, the top 04's currently playing DA that will make the team, and the rest of the 03's and 04's.
> 
> Also remember that there is a decent chance that the best player or two on your DPL team will get chance to at least DP if not get called up to the DA.  This will weaken your DPL team.   So if your kids is not one of the above players and you have a top Flight 1 or Premier team in your area I would recommend that path.  DPL really only benefits the few unique kids that can use it as a path to substantial DA playing time.


Not hating on your kid's path, it's all good. But honestly, coaches know within 10 minutes if a kid can make the bar
and 2-3 tryouts will mostly confirm it. Watch which group they place the top players.
If your kid is rocking and rolling with them, good sign. If not, cautious sign. If not in the group or moved out, very bad sign.
Good luck.


----------



## Cream puff (Jul 10, 2018)

Fact!  No pilot for Holly = NO TEAM.


----------



## Fact (Jul 10, 2018)

Cream puff said:


> Fact!  No pilot for Holly = NO TEAM.


And this is new news to us?


----------



## Justafan (Jul 10, 2018)

JoeZ said:


> Only one year into it this DPL league sure seems to have raised some eyebrows and attracted a lot of attention and some resentment.  There are clearly some people, seems especially in the IE who don’t like it and want to falsely project it to be a non-elite league.  Funny thing is many of the people purporting this don’t even have players in the action any more.


JoeZ, no resentment, just facts.  How can DPL be an elite league when, conservatively speaking, anywhere from 75%-90% of the Elite players are playing either DA or ECNL?  It’s just not possible.  

Now, will it be better this year with some ECNL teams going DPL, for sure, but then the argument will become did DPL surpass flight 1 and premiere? It still won’t be an elite league.  As MAP said, the players make the league elite (or not), not the other way around.  

And don’t get me wrong, there are some really really good DPL teams that can compete with mid to lower end DA teams, but a few exceptions does not make the league elite.


----------



## JoeZ (Jul 10, 2018)

Justafan said:


> JoeZ, no resentment, just facts.  How can DPL be an elite league when, conservatively speaking, anywhere from 75%-90% of the Elite players are playing either DA or ECNL?  It’s just not possible.
> 
> Now, will it be better this year with some ECNL teams going DPL, for sure, but then the argument will become did DPL surpass flight 1 and premiere? It still won’t be an elite league.  As MAP said, the players make the league elite (or not), not the other way around.
> 
> And don’t get me wrong, there are some really really good DPL teams that can compete with mid to lower end DA teams, but a few exceptions does not make the league elite.


I agree with a lot of what you are saying and if the percentages were correct I would agree even more.
From experience I know many good players leaving DA and ECNL players moving to DA though they being Juniors and Seniors. I also look at the new list of SW ECNL clubs verses the SW DPL clubs and more than half of each candidly haven’t been impressed with their teams at least at the age levels my dd plays. I’m also aware there is alot of movement of players between ECNL teams and DPL teams. 

Who knows what this season will bring. I would have preferred no DA and only ECNL as the top league.  Let them play HS if they want without all the chaos these changes have created for them.  It will be years before this nonesense settles out. Our players would be better off. IMHO.


----------



## Soccer Happy (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm new to the Forum and trying to learn from everyone.  What's confusing to me after looking at the brackets for Surf Cup, if ECNL, DPL and DPL Pilot are the next best after DA teams, why are they distributed throughout different brackets with some ECNL and DPL teams in the bottom?  Also, looking at recent tournament results, there are several "regular" Flight 1 teams beating DPL teams.  It's all seeming a bit watered down with a few exceptions.  It honestly seems like no matter what team your DD is on, the team has to do fairly well or it doesn't seem to matter.  For example, girls on a DA or ECNL team that didn't do well last season likely do not have as many verbal commitments to colleges as girls on DA or ECNL teams that did well.  Lastly, how many teams are just taking the new label of Pilot or DPL and just putting in on a team without really having the talent to back up the title?  Surf Cup results will be very telling..


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 11, 2018)

Soccer Happy said:


> I'm new to the Forum and trying to learn from everyone.  What's confusing to me after looking at the brackets for Surf Cup, if ECNL, DPL and DPL Pilot are the next best after DA teams, why are they distributed throughout different brackets with some ECNL and DPL teams in the bottom?  Also, looking at recent tournament results, there are several "regular" Flight 1 teams beating DPL teams.  It's all seeming a bit watered down with a few exceptions.  It honestly seems like no matter what team your DD is on, the team has to do fairly well or it doesn't seem to matter.  For example, girls on a DA or ECNL team that didn't do well last season likely do not have as many verbal commitments to colleges as girls on DA or ECNL teams that did well.  Lastly, how many teams are just taking the new label of Pilot or DPL and just putting in on a team without really having the talent to back up the title?  Surf Cup results will be very telling..


Because leagues don’t make don’t teams good, Coaches and players do. It is really as simple as that. If you cut thru the bias (Kool Aid or Hater Aid) it comes down to the Chemistry of the team cultivated by the Coaching Staff and executed by the players.


----------



## Josep (Jul 12, 2018)

Soccer Happy said:


> I'm new to the Forum and trying to learn from everyone.  What's confusing to me after looking at the brackets for Surf Cup, if ECNL, DPL and DPL Pilot are the next best after DA teams, why are they distributed throughout different brackets with some ECNL and DPL teams in the bottom?  Also, looking at recent tournament results, there are several "regular" Flight 1 teams beating DPL teams.  It's all seeming a bit watered down with a few exceptions.  It honestly seems like no matter what team your DD is on, the team has to do fairly well or it doesn't seem to matter.  For example, girls on a DA or ECNL team that didn't do well last season likely do not have as many verbal commitments to colleges as girls on DA or ECNL teams that did well.  Lastly, how many teams are just taking the new label of Pilot or DPL and just putting in on a team without really having the talent to back up the title?  Surf Cup results will be very telling..



I’d say Surf Cup results won’t be very telling.  A game is a game.  FC Dallas just beat Legends in the u15 DA final.  Are they the best team?  Maybe.   Maybe not.  Surf Cup is the opening tourney of the season for many clubs.  And some clubs just finished DA or ECNL seasons in July, whereas other teams have been idling since National Cup.   Are teams unprepared, exhausted, still adjusting to new chemistry, or something else?  Who knows. This is on all levels, and not just DA or ECNL.   These are just games.  In the olders ages, it’s now down to college commitments and conversations - which are more difficult for some with the recruiting change.


----------



## SocalPapa (Jul 12, 2018)

Josep said:


> I’d say Surf Cup results won’t be very telling.  A game is a game.  FC Dallas just beat Legends in the u15 DA final.  Are they the best team?  Maybe.   Maybe not.  Surf Cup is the opening tourney of the season for many clubs.  And some clubs just finished DA or ECNL seasons in July, whereas other teams have been idling since National Cup.   Are teams unprepared, exhausted, still adjusting to new chemistry, or something else?  Who knows. This is on all levels, and not just DA or ECNL.   These are just games.  In the olders ages, it’s now down to college commitments and conversations - which are more difficult for some with the recruiting change.


I know that wasn't the point you were making, but, for the record, FC Dallas is unquestionably the best team in my view.  #1 RPI by a mile.  Played in the strongest conference yet had +50 goal differential and only 2 losses in 30 games prior to the playoffs.  They may be the strongest DA team overall relative to the rest of their age group.  No shame in Legends losing to them.  It was quite a feat for them to even get to that game.


----------



## Info (Jul 12, 2018)

The DA is not the top league. ECNL and DA is debatable. But six of the top teams, including LAFC Slammers just left the DA for full time ECNL. That is quite a statement by those DOC's who played both leagues.

Why does everyone give the DPL so much credit? I am just curious. It is just a b team at the club. Kids who do not make the DA. How is that different than an SCDSL team? Serious question. Are people really falling for a new toy with a new name that acts the same as the previous version? Also, why is the pilot team this grand team to many on here? I know an '03 pilot team roster that is nothing more than an average SCDSL team.




Soccer Happy said:


> I'm new to the Forum and trying to learn from everyone.  What's confusing to me after looking at the brackets for Surf Cup, if ECNL, DPL and DPL Pilot are the next best after DA teams, why are they distributed throughout different brackets with some ECNL and DPL teams in the bottom?  Also, looking at recent tournament results, there are several "regular" Flight 1 teams beating DPL teams.  It's all seeming a bit watered down with a few exceptions.  It honestly seems like no matter what team your DD is on, the team has to do fairly well or it doesn't seem to matter.  For example, girls on a DA or ECNL team that didn't do well last season likely do not have as many verbal commitments to colleges as girls on DA or ECNL teams that did well.  Lastly, how many teams are just taking the new label of Pilot or DPL and just putting in on a team without really having the talent to back up the title?  Surf Cup results will be very telling..


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Jul 12, 2018)

Info said:


> The DA is not the top league. ECNL and DA is debatable. But six of the top teams, including LAFC Slammers just left the DA for full time ECNL. That is quite a statement by those DOC's who played both leagues.
> 
> Why does everyone give the DPL so much credit? I am just curious. It is just a b team at the club. Kids who do not make the DA. How is that different than an SCDSL team? Serious question. Are people really falling for a new toy with a new name that acts the same as the previous version? Also, why is the pilot team this grand team to many on here? I know an '03 pilot team roster that is nothing more than an average SCDSL team.


The statement of we do not want to cut into our profits, do not want to meet upcoming coaching standards, and in a few cases want to be a good Board Member of ECNL is a pretty telling statement.


----------



## SocalPapa (Jul 12, 2018)

Soccer Happy said:


> I'm new to the Forum and trying to learn from everyone.  What's confusing to me after looking at the brackets for Surf Cup, if ECNL, DPL and DPL Pilot are the next best after DA teams, why are they distributed throughout different brackets with some ECNL and DPL teams in the bottom?  Also, looking at recent tournament results, there are several "regular" Flight 1 teams beating DPL teams.  It's all seeming a bit watered down with a few exceptions.  It honestly seems like no matter what team your DD is on, the team has to do fairly well or it doesn't seem to matter.  For example, girls on a DA or ECNL team that didn't do well last season likely do not have as many verbal commitments to colleges as girls on DA or ECNL teams that did well.  Lastly, how many teams are just taking the new label of Pilot or DPL and just putting in on a team without really having the talent to back up the title?  Surf Cup results will be very telling..


I agree things are increasingly watered down, but there were ECNL teams (and teams that became DPL teams) in the lower brackets of Surf Cup before DA and DPL.  There is no promotion and relegation among leagues.  A given league can be of better overall quality and still have weaker teams.  Also, note the stronger cluster of ECNL teams are in the top bracket of the SilverLakes Summer Showcase this year.


----------



## GoWest (Jul 12, 2018)

LadiesMan217 said:


> ....and in a few cases want to be a good Board Member of ECNL is a pretty telling statement.


I'm curious, who is an ECNL board member.....specifically in the SW conference that has a club that left GDA for 'all in' ECNL?


----------



## SoccerFan (Jul 12, 2018)

Josep said:


> I’d say Surf Cup results won’t be very telling.  A game is a game.  FC Dallas just beat Legends in the u15 DA final.  Are they the best team?  Maybe.   Maybe not.  Surf Cup is the opening tourney of the season for many clubs.  And some clubs just finished DA or ECNL seasons in July, whereas other teams have been idling since National Cup.   Are teams unprepared, exhausted, still adjusting to new chemistry, or something else?  Who knows. This is on all levels, and not just DA or ECNL.   These are just games.  In the olders ages, it’s now down to college commitments and conversations - which are more difficult for some with the recruiting change.


For DA, Pilot and DPL Surf Cup will be the teams’ 1st tournament/game as new teams.  Clubs  just finished re-arranging teams for this new year season 2018-2019.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Jul 12, 2018)

GoWest said:


> I'm curious, who is an ECNL board member.....specifically in the SW conference that has a club that left GDA for 'all in' ECNL?


http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/southwest/


----------



## GoWest (Jul 12, 2018)

LadiesMan217 said:


> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/southwest/


It seems that is an old link from 2016? I believe WK relinquished that role and it was filled by another SW conference club:

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2017/09/05/2017-2018-southwest-conference-preview/?utm_source=ECNL+MEMBER+NEWSLETTER+|+Inside+the+ECNL+|+Vol.+9,+Issue+2+|+September+19,+2017&utm_campaign=Newsletter+|+Vol.+8,+Issue+11\2&utm_medium=email


----------



## Josep (Jul 12, 2018)

Info said:


> The DA is not the top league. ECNL and DA is debatable. But six of the top teams, including LAFC Slammers just left the DA for full time ECNL. That is quite a statement by those DOC's who played both leagues.
> 
> Why does everyone give the DPL so much credit? I am just curious. It is just a b team at the club. Kids who do not make the DA. How is that different than an SCDSL team? Serious question. Are people really falling for a new toy with a new name that acts the same as the previous version? Also, why is the pilot team this grand team to many on here? I know an '03 pilot team roster that is nothing more than an average SCDSL team.


Which pilot team in your opinion is an SCDSL team.  And, how bad were they in DA, and were they an ecnl team two years ago?


----------



## SoccerFan (Jul 12, 2018)

Info said:


> The DA is not the top league. ECNL and DA is debatable. But six of the top teams, including LAFC Slammers just left the DA for full time ECNL. That is quite a statement by those DOC's who played both leagues.
> 
> Why does everyone give the DPL so much credit? I am just curious. It is just a b team at the club. Kids who do not make the DA. How is that different than an SCDSL team? Serious question. Are people really falling for a new toy with a new name that acts the same as the previous version? Also, why is the pilot team this grand team to many on here? I know an '03 pilot team roster that is nothing more than an average SCDSL team.


Wow share that Pilot Team’s roster. Did a coach shared because I don’t believe those rosters are posted yet!


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 12, 2018)

Info said:


> The DA is not the top league. ECNL and DA is debatable. But six of the top teams, including LAFC Slammers just left the DA for full time ECNL. That is quite a statement by those DOC's who played both leagues.
> 
> Why does everyone give the DPL so much credit? I am just curious. It is just a b team at the club. Kids who do not make the DA. How is that different than an SCDSL team? Serious question. Are people really falling for a new toy with a new name that acts the same as the previous version? Also, why is the pilot team this grand team to many on here? I know an '03 pilot team roster that is nothing more than an average SCDSL team.


This past year in the SW ECNL there were more than a few B teams. 

These clubs had DA and ECNL...Slammers, Blues, Surf, West Coast. And yes I know in a couple of age brackets girls stayed as team vs moving to DA. But in general if you were in the ECNL in the SW Division playing those clubs you were playing their B squads. And still they overall were some of the better teams. 

Same thing I think for SOME of the clubs that have DA and DPL teams. 

I am not giving DPL credit...just pointing out that B teams were in ECNL SW Division and will be this coming year.


----------



## Dummy (Jul 12, 2018)

Desert Hound said:


> This past year in the SW ECNL there were more than a few B teams.
> 
> These clubs had DA and ECNL...Slammers, Blues, Surf, West Coast. And yes I know in a couple of age brackets girls stayed as team vs moving to DA. But in general if you were in the ECNL in the SW Division playing those clubs you were playing their B squads. And still they overall were some of the better teams.
> 
> ...


That will be good for clubs that are big/strong enough to have quality B/DPL teams, like Legends.  For the DA clubs that struggle forming decent DA and DPL teams, probably not so good.


----------



## socalkdg (Jul 12, 2018)

I posted this in another topic.

Recently played vs a 05 DPL team and it was the equivalent of a Silver Elite or high flight 2 teams. Thought they would be better. The team we guest played with was better in my opinion.  I will say they were doing their best to play possession soccer.  Both teams were.

Many girls jump clubs or teams if they didn't make the DA team and instead were being put onto the DPL team. I'm sure I'd consider a 45 minute drive for a DA team, but not sure I'd do that for a DPL team. So many good clubs to choose from makes sense to stay close to home if it isn't the top club.


----------



## Info (Jul 14, 2018)

Slammers is not on the ECNL board. He was not re-elected. LV Heat has the SW board member.

Surf, Blues kept some of their top teams in ECNL. Two Blues teams win the ECNL championship again. Surf G02 was in the final. They sent their "B" teams to DA.

How do the DA fans rationalize LA Galaxy LA Premier and Pats, as examples, getting DA when they had no history as successful girls clubs? So many shots at ECNL without the same criteria at DA.

Slammers and many others left DA because players and families did not enjoy it and the restrictive rules. Same frustrations from the club leadership. Those of you who do not see a problem with training four times a week on top of games, are putting academics secondary. How does a kid take AP courses, do well in school, train four times a week, and still have some semblance of a childhood and social life.

The DA may be good for 1% of the players who end up playing on the national team. But the rest of the players are just being used to get those players there.

Also, Christian Pulisic's parents do not support the rigid training environment that DA offers. He trained twice a week. And he was in unstructured environments.


----------



## SOCCERMINION (Jul 15, 2018)

"Slammers said the heck with all this and decided to focus on ECNL only for the next season."
In what universe would DA allow Slammers to Come Back to DA after dumping DA and Going ALL in ENCL?
I believe Only Reason Blues hasn't Dumped DA or Gone all in ECNL is because there want to to keep there options open after there o2 and  maybe 03 teams graduate out.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 15, 2018)

SOCCERMINION said:


> "Slammers said the heck with all this and decided to focus on ECNL only for the next season."
> In what universe would DA allow Slammers to Come Back to DA after dumping DA and Going ALL in ENCL?
> I believe Only Reason Blues hasn't Dumped DA or Gone all in ECNL is because there want to to keep there options open after there o2 and  maybe 03 teams graduate out.


Maybe not Slammers but LAFC as its own entity might be able to.


----------



## SocalPapa (Jul 17, 2018)

To return to the OP, no sign of Blues 03-BH on the just-released SCDSL brackets.  Are they league-less right now?


----------



## Cream puff (Jul 17, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> To return to the OP, no sign of Blues 03-BH on the just-released SCDSL brackets.  Are they league-less right now?


BH broke up the team.


----------



## cerebro de fútbol (Jul 17, 2018)

Cream puff said:


> BH broke up the team.


It looks like Cream Puff has the scoop once again. Cream Puff must have a Magic 8 Ball.


----------



## MijoPlumber (Jul 21, 2018)

Hey, if your Mija wants to play 03 DA Pilot then go do it.  Nobody wanted to stay with that BH anyway. 
There are other good teams out there especially DPL teams.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 1, 2018)

Interesting development soon to be announced for the pilot teams


----------



## Cream puff (Aug 1, 2018)

Please share....


----------



## Josep (Aug 1, 2018)

Fact can retire now.


----------



## Soccer (Aug 1, 2018)

Yep, DPL PILOT will now be U16 DA teams in Southwest Conference. Just like Frontier Conference.


----------



## Fact (Aug 1, 2018)

Josep said:


> Fact can retire now.


Not so quick. I don’t have a problem with the Pilot, just its marketing.   But thanks for the shout out.


----------



## Josep (Aug 1, 2018)

Fact said:


> Not so quick. I don’t have a problem with the Pilot, just its marketing.   But thanks for the shout out.


Well it’s DA now.  So you can delete your account now.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 1, 2018)

the 03 pilot in SW division will now be officially da per US soccer.

The US site will not post their standings however.


----------



## Soccer (Aug 1, 2018)

Desert Hound said:


> the 03 pilot in SW division will now be officially da per US soccer.
> 
> The US site will not post their standings however.


Yes essentially no different then what these teams had yesterday.  Just now DA registered.


----------



## Josep (Aug 1, 2018)

Soccer said:


> Yes essentially no different then what these teams had yesterday.  Just now DA registered.


That patch is the bitcoin of soccer my friend.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 1, 2018)

Nothing like waiting until the last minute. 
What’s next?  They gonna adjust the age groups  back to school age?

Were any of the Pilot teams funded?  Were the non-pilot teams in those clubs funded?

What (if anything) does this do for DPL teams?


----------



## Josep (Aug 1, 2018)

As was said earlier. It doesn’t change anything for the dpl. It’s really the DA putting their blessing on the pilot league.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 1, 2018)

Soccer said:


> Yes essentially no different then what these teams had yesterday.  Just now DA registered.


Actually now they go to all the showcases vs one or so. Further it is recognized by US soccer vs being something created by 12 clubs. So that is a big difference. I expect their exposure goes up now as well.

It may be the first among other changes US soccer does. After all it appears they may need to tweak some things to keep clubs and parents happy.


----------



## Cream puff (Aug 1, 2018)

Desert Hound said:


> Actually now they go to all the showcases vs one or so. Further it is recognized by US soccer vs being something created by 12 clubs. So that is a big difference. I expect their exposure goes up now as well.
> 
> It may be the first among other changes US soccer does. After all it appears they may need to tweak some things to keep clubs and parents happy.


What other changes are on the block ?? Please share your thoughts....


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 1, 2018)

Cream puff said:


> What other changes are on the block ?? Please share your thoughts....


Seems like dual band is an issue for clubs and parents. That might be the main area. After all why recognize 03 single band?

They are fighting ECNL and ECNL has certain advantages. Single band being a major one.

Just heard today a number of kids moved to an ECNL team because they got stuck on a pilot team. I wonder if they would have moved had they knew about the change.

That said let's be clear these 03 teams are basically 2nd team since the best 03 players are on the 03/02 DA team.


----------



## Cream puff (Aug 1, 2018)

I agree with you... but now they can interchange the 03 players... which can be a win on both age groups..


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 1, 2018)

Cream puff said:


> I agree with you... but now they can interchange the 03 players... which can be a win on both age groups..


Interesting. I bet they have not thought about that yet


----------



## Cream puff (Aug 1, 2018)

I’m sure clubs have...
just not parents during the pilot process ...
Bummer to the players that went to the oversized ECNL teams..


----------



## Josep (Aug 1, 2018)

Blues scrambling to fill a team now?


----------



## Cream puff (Aug 1, 2018)

Josep said:


> Blues scrambling to fill a team now?


I think that ship sailed ....
They have there ECNL teams... and they’ll do very well in the upcoming season.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 1, 2018)

Josep said:


> Blues scrambling to fill a team now?


I heard there are 2 clubs not participating in the pilot.


----------



## Cream puff (Aug 1, 2018)

Desert Hound said:


> I heard there are 2 clubs not participating in the pilot.


Which 2 clubs???


----------



## Cream puff (Aug 1, 2018)

Cream puff said:


> Which 2 clubs???


Slammers and Blues... ??? One dropped DA and the other has both ECNL  and DA...
I’d say that understandable...


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 1, 2018)

Cream puff said:


> Slammers and Blues... ??? One dropped DA and the other has both ECNL  and DA...
> I’d say that understandable...


On that I have zero idea. The word I heard was 2.


----------



## dreamz (Aug 1, 2018)

Cream puff said:


> What other changes are on the block ?? Please share your thoughts....


Another change that DPL clubs are keeping quiet is that DP's are gone. No more DPL players that were told they could DP on the DA teams. You should have heard some of the DOC's on the call squirming over that announcement. They are now referred to as Part-time players. Here's the kicker. To be a part-time player, you can't play high school even though you aren't on a DA team. DA teams have to have 14 FT players before they can add any PT players. PT players have to train with the DA team 1-2 x per week and can play in other leagues (like DPL) but the no high-school rule now applies to PT players so all those DPL players that wanted to play high-school and DP for the DA teams now are not only NOT on DA teams but to be a PT player they have to give up high school too (which was one of the big selling points for DPL). I'm not sure who wants to be on a B team and give up high school too but that will have to be a player by player decision but there are some SoCal DA/DPL clubs pitching a fit over this new revelation since they've sold one thing and DA just told them that isn't going to fly.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 1, 2018)

Can they play high school until they are “called up” then drop high school?

Seems that DA is drawing a hard line in the sand with high school. And ECNL is on the other side of that line.
If DA would just say- “ok.  You can play high school soccer” - it is likely that ECNL would be on life support right now.


----------



## Cream puff (Aug 1, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Can they play high school until they are “called up” the drop high school?
> 
> Seems that DA is drawing a hard line in the sand with high school. And ECNL is on the other side of that line.
> If DA would just say- “ok.  You can play high school soccer” - it is likely that ECNL would be on life support right now.


The HS is there hard line... on the boys side it started this


timbuck said:


> Can they play high school until they are “called up” the drop high school?
> 
> Seems that DA is drawing a hard line in the sand with high school. And ECNL is on the other side of that line.
> If DA would just say- “ok.  You can play high school soccer” - it is likely that ECNL would be on life support right now.


US soccer isn’t going to say yes to HS... EVER.. clearly it’s a hard NO!! 
But u could be right on after Hs... as rosters closed after spring showcase..( that’s how last season went). 
I guess more info on that question.


----------



## Hired Gun (Aug 1, 2018)

Josep said:


> Blues scrambling to fill a team now?


Many are speculating this is Blues last year in DA anyway...For a smaller club (no boys) the cost of DA is tough.   Their best teams are in ECNL already anyway...  Not sure why they didn't merge with one of the powerhouse clubs earlier...


----------



## meatsweats (Aug 2, 2018)

Hired Gun said:


> Many are speculating this is Blues last year in DA anyway...For a smaller club (no boys) the cost of DA is tough.   Their best teams are in ECNL already anyway...  Not sure why they didn't merge with one of the powerhouse clubs earlier...


Those powerhouse ECNL teams are about to age out. Then what?


----------



## Soccer43 (Aug 2, 2018)

The more all of this goes on the worse it looks for US Soccer.  They come across as disorganized and impulsive with poorly thought out decisions with regards to all of this.  They either have really no plan about any of this or they have no concern for the best interest of the youth players.


----------



## Josep (Aug 2, 2018)

Hired Gun said:


> Many are speculating this is Blues last year in DA anyway...For a smaller club (no boys) the cost of DA is tough.   Their best teams are in ECNL already anyway...  Not sure why they didn't merge with one of the powerhouse clubs earlier...


How do you see Blues handling Tad’s team vs Abner’s in this scenario?  Greg holds down the 02 spot at ecnl.   That’s a talented 03 team that would disappear in this scenario.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Aug 2, 2018)

dreamz said:


> Another change that DPL clubs are keeping quiet is that DP's are gone. No more DPL players that were told they could DP on the DA teams. You should have heard some of the DOC's on the call squirming over that announcement. They are now referred to as Part-time players. Here's the kicker. To be a part-time player, you can't play high school even though you aren't on a DA team. DA teams have to have 14 FT players before they can add any PT players. PT players have to train with the DA team 1-2 x per week and can play in other leagues (like DPL) but the no high-school rule now applies to PT players so all those DPL players that wanted to play high-school and DP for the DA teams now are not only NOT on DA teams but to be a PT player they have to give up high school too (which was one of the big selling points for DPL). I'm not sure who wants to be on a B team and give up high school too but that will have to be a player by player decision but there are some SoCal DA/DPL clubs pitching a fit over this new revelation since they've sold one thing and DA just told them that isn't going to fly.


I would want to see this in the rule book to see how it is being implemented.  Last year a DP only got six games and just has to play within the club on another team.  What would keep the part time player playing all 6 either before or after HS?  How could US soccer control that?   Now if the DPL is implementing no HS that would be something totally different.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Aug 2, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I would want to see this in the rule book to see how it is being implemented.  Last year a DP only got six games and just has to play within the club on another team.  What would keep the part time player playing all 6 either before or after HS?  How could US soccer control that?   Now if the DPL is implementing no HS that would be something totally different.


Okay scratch that post.  I see they now call DP’s PT’s on their website and they now get 12 games not 6.  The new rule book still has the waiver process for private high schools but for the PT portion it says that will be published by 9/1.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 2, 2018)

dreamz said:


> Another change that DPL clubs are keeping quiet is that DP's are gone. No more DPL players that were told they could DP on the DA teams. You should have heard some of the DOC's on the call squirming over that announcement. They are now referred to as Part-time players. Here's the kicker. To be a part-time player, you can't play high school even though you aren't on a DA team. DA teams have to have 14 FT players before they can add any PT players. PT players have to train with the DA team 1-2 x per week and can play in other leagues (like DPL) but the no high-school rule now applies to PT players so all those DPL players that wanted to play high-school and DP for the DA teams now are not only NOT on DA teams but to be a PT player they have to give up high school too (which was one of the big selling points for DPL). I'm not sure who wants to be on a B team and give up high school too but that will have to be a player by player decision but there are some SoCal DA/DPL clubs pitching a fit over this new revelation since they've sold one thing and DA just told them that isn't going to fly.


This has been asked before (even by me, I think).  Based on this new rule, it seems to be a more relevant question. 
But why do we need a closed DPL league?  Why not just put these teams back into Flight 1/Premier/Discovery?
If clubs like the DA philosophy of 4 practices per week, not playing tournaments with 2 games per day, playing more meaningful games, etc-   Then just implement that on your own. 
4 practices= easy to do
Tournaments= DA club’s should host their own tournaments for non-DA teams but using the DA format rules. 
Meaningful game= play the Fall season.  Create your own Spring league that has tiers like Fall.   Offer some flexibility in scheduling.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Aug 2, 2018)

timbuck said:


> This has been asked before (even by me, I think).  Based on this new rule, it seems to be a more relevant question.
> But why do we need a closed DPL league?  Why not just put these teams back into Flight 1/Premier/Discovery?
> If clubs like the DA philosophy of 4 practices per week, not playing tournaments with 2 games per day, playing more meaningful games, etc-   Then just implement that on your own.
> 4 practices= easy to do
> ...


Not sure what your trying to accomplish by asking a question that has been asked over and over and over again.  The same questions could be asked of SCDSL and Discovery but I don’t see you asking that.  The bottom line is that things change we all just have to roll with it.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 2, 2018)

timbuck said:


> This has been asked before (even by me, I think).  Based on this new rule, it seems to be a more relevant question.
> But why do we need a closed DPL league?  Why not just put these teams back into Flight 1/Premier/Discovery?
> If clubs like the DA philosophy of 4 practices per week, not playing tournaments with 2 games per day, playing more meaningful games, etc-   Then just implement that on your own.
> 4 practices= easy to do
> ...


Can we stop beating a dead horse?


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 2, 2018)

Hired Gun said:


> Many are speculating this is Blues last year in DA anyway...For a smaller club (no boys) the cost of DA is tough.   Their best teams are in ECNL already anyway...  Not sure why they didn't merge with one of the powerhouse clubs earlier...


Out of curiosity how much more expensive is it to run a DA team vs an ECNL team. Both are travel heavy. Both go to showcases, etc. Does that one extra day of practice suddenly make it that much more expensive? Not trolling here...just asking.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 2, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> Can we stop beating a dead horse?


Sometimes you dont want to...


----------



## younothat (Aug 2, 2018)

If ussda has decided to have a single age U16 band for girls good but  then they not DPL  "Pilot" anymore right.  

DPL is a Cal South USYSL league and  DA is not so teams have to be registered & sanctioned by  one or the other.


----------



## Soccer (Aug 2, 2018)

Desert Hound said:


> Out of curiosity how much more expensive is it to run a DA team vs an ECNL team. Both are travel heavy. Both go to showcases, etc. Does that one extra day of practice suddenly make it that much more expensive? Not trolling here...just asking.


It is slightly more expensive.  Here are some of the actual costs:

All are not specific to each club.

1.  Filming of Games.  Hudl cost if you pay for assist credits.
2. Field Costs - extra night of training, half field per team etc.
3. Coaches typically coach two teams or just one.  Salary increase per team.
4. Registration for player card $50 per player versus $25.  
5. Fitness program costs.
6. More home games.  Field cost.
7. Some ECNL clubs do not have trainers at games, but I think that is not the case anymore.

Again the above do not apply to all clubs.

Registration per team is $5k in DA $1k in ECNL.  But DA covers Ref fees and no separate fee for showcases like in ECNL.  So I bet this is a wash.  But some ECNL clubs make parents pay Ref fees as team fee.


----------



## MA0812 (Aug 2, 2018)

Info said:


> The DA is not the top league. ECNL and DA is debatable. But six of the top teams, including LAFC Slammers just left the DA for full time ECNL. That is quite a statement by those DOC's who played both leagues.
> 
> Why does everyone give the DPL so much credit? I am just curious. It is just a b team at the club. Kids who do not make the DA. How is that different than an SCDSL team? Serious question. Are people really falling for a new toy with a new name that acts the same as the previous version? Also, why is the pilot team this grand team to many on here? I know an '03 pilot team roster that is nothing more than an average SCDSL team.


I agree with you on the DPL. Watch DPL teams time and time again get beat fairly convincingly at tournaments and in CRL by Flight 1 teams. I would have expected to see a better product on the field being DPL. Obviously that statement doesn't hold true across the board but there's are more clubs with DPL teams that aren't beating lower level (in theory) competition.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Aug 2, 2018)

Soccer said:


> It is slightly more expensive.  Here are some of the actual costs:
> 
> All are not specific to each club.
> 
> ...


I would add that ECNL might not be paying coaches training fees during the HS season.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 2, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> Can we stop beating a dead horse?


RIP to the Horse.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 2, 2018)

Hired Gun said:


> Many are speculating this is Blues last year in DA anyway...Not sure why they didn't merge with one of the powerhouse clubs earlier...


Can’t give up those uni’s brotha.


----------



## RichMan (Aug 2, 2018)

DP's on DPL teams sold a bill of goods I guess?  Wow


----------



## Lambchop (Aug 2, 2018)

Desert Hound said:


> This past year in the SW ECNL there were more than a few B teams.
> 
> These clubs had DA and ECNL...Slammers, Blues, Surf, West Coast. And yes I know in a couple of age brackets girls stayed as team vs moving to DA. But in general if you were in the ECNL in the SW Division playing those clubs you were playing their B squads. And still they overall were some of the better teams.
> 
> ...


As stated before, if you play a weaker team you look like a soccer stud.  It is only when you play against a strong, skilled team that you have a true comparison as to the level of play your team is at.


----------



## Lambchop (Aug 2, 2018)

JoeZ said:


> I am surprised to read this for you MWN, you are usually more pragmatic.
> 
> Only one year into it this DPL league sure seems to have raised some eyebrows and attracted a lot of attention and some resentment.  There are clearly some people, seems especially in the IE who don’t like it and want to falsely project it to be a non-elite league.  Funny thing is many of the people purporting this don’t even have players in the action any more.
> 
> Back in the past,  it was much simpler and candidly better for our players.  Top players played ECNL (which is still great) and could play HS without some idiots claiming they were lesser players for not giving that up and playing DA.  That’s where we started until all this nonsense hit with DA, DPL, Et al..


Interesting that the conferences that pulled out of DA and are all into ECNL, have made their former DA teams ECNL 1 teams, and their former ECNL teams, ECNL 2 teams.  Says a lot, plus they get to make and keep all their  money from their big ECNL tournaments.


----------



## Pitch pop (Aug 2, 2018)

Lambchop said:


> Interesting that the conferences that pulled out of DA and are all into ECNL, have made their former DA teams ECNL 1 teams, and their former ECNL teams, ECNL 2 teams.  Says a lot, plus they get to make and keep all their  money from their big ECNL tournaments.


Not  so sure this is true... I know of multiple teams that used the best players from last years ECNL and DA rosters to form the upcoming ECNL 1 teams for next year. There are more than a few girls that were DA last year now on the ECNL2 rosters for next season.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 2, 2018)

What is an ECNL2 roster/team?  Just flight 1?


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Aug 2, 2018)

Pitch pop said:


> Not  so sure this is true... I know of multiple teams that used the best players from last years ECNL and DA rosters to form the upcoming ECNL 1 teams for next year. There are more than a few girls that were DA last year now on the ECNL2 rosters for next season.


LAFC Slammers is the only club in the Southwest that this would apply to.  How do you know multiple teams that this applies to?  I have yet to see any rosters posted so what is the facts that support your statement?


----------



## Soccer43 (Aug 2, 2018)

I think it is yet to be seen which will.be the top ECNL team at the clubs that have pulled out of DA and will now have two ECNL teams.  Seems like it will be some interesting situations within clubs for DOCand parents


----------



## Justafan (Aug 2, 2018)

Lambchop said:


> Interesting that the conferences that pulled out of DA and are all into ECNL, have made their former DA teams ECNL 1 teams, and their former ECNL teams, ECNL 2 teams.  Says a lot, plus they get to make and keep all their  money from their big ECNL tournaments.


To be honest with you I don’t quite understand your take on this post (i.e. “Says a lot. . .).  Says a lot of what?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 2, 2018)

Lambchop said:


> Interesting that the *conferences* that pulled out of DA and are all into ECNL, have made their former DA teams ECNL 1 teams, and their former ECNL teams, ECNL 2 teams.  Says a lot, plus they get to make and keep all their  money from their big ECNL tournaments.


What “Conferences” pulled out of DA?


----------



## Soccer43 (Aug 2, 2018)

Poor guy - he doesn't really know what he is talking about?


----------



## Lambchop (Aug 2, 2018)

Pitch pop said:


> Not  so sure this is true... I know of multiple teams that used the best players from last years ECNL and DA rosters to form the upcoming ECNL 1 teams for next year. There are more than a few girls that were DA last year now on the ECNL2 rosters for next season.





Kicker4Life said:


> What “Conferences” pulled out of DA?[/QUOTE





Kicker4Life said:


> What “Conferences” pulled out of DA?


Sorry, was referring to "clubs "in different "conferences".  Primarily back east.


----------



## Fact (Aug 2, 2018)

Josep said:


> Well it’s DA now.  So you can delete your account now.


Keep dreaming....


----------



## Fact (Aug 2, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> The more all of this goes on the worse it looks for US Soccer.  They come across as disorganized and impulsive with poorly thought out decisions with regards to all of this.  They either have really no plan about any of this or they have no concern for the best interest of the youth players.


Despite the end game being different than boys, I am not sure why they did not follow the boys DA model and call it a day. I guess job security?


----------



## Hired Gun (Aug 2, 2018)

Soccer said:


> It is slightly more expensive.  Here are some of the actual costs:
> 
> All are not specific to each club.
> 
> ...


Many top coaches have made this comment as well regarding cost...Remember this is a business, Slammers is a fine oil machine (business).  More training days for DA teams - which means less teams for most coaches DA coaches, the need for A Licensed coaches = more needed money, US Soccer demands/requirements on proper practice and game fields.  Along with "Soccer's" List it all adds up.  On top of this some clubs partially or completely fund teams -- no cost there??  I don't hear too much ECNL funding...  And the clubs that are not funded may partially fund some of the best players to compete in the recruitment process...


----------



## JoeZ (Aug 2, 2018)

Fact said:


> Despite the end game being different than boys, I am not sure why they did not follow the boys DA model and call it a day. I guess job security?





Fact said:


> Keep dreaming....





dreamz said:


> Another change that DPL clubs are keeping quiet is that DP's are gone. No more DPL players that were told they could DP on the DA teams. You should have heard some of the DOC's on the call squirming over that announcement. They are now referred to as Part-time players. Here's the kicker. To be a part-time player, you can't play high school even though you aren't on a DA team. DA teams have to have 14 FT players before they can add any PT players. PT players have to train with the DA team 1-2 x per week and can play in other leagues (like DPL) but the no high-school rule now applies to PT players so all those DPL players that wanted to play high-school and DP for the DA teams now are not only NOT on DA teams but to be a PT player they have to give up high school too (which was one of the big selling points for DPL). I'm not sure who wants to be on a B team and give up high school too but that will have to be a player by player decision but there are some SoCal DA/DPL clubs pitching a fit over this new revelation since they've sold one thing and DA just told them that isn't going to fly.


Thanks for sharing this. It’s disappointing. Those running this DA program are hurting the players who want to play HS and it’s ridiculous.  What’s their  point in trying to kill HS soccer.  Bad enough to force a kid to not play HS if they want to be looked at for a national team spot, now the bastards want to block them from even being able to play at all on a DA team, especially when ECNL is not an option any longer .Wish this came out earlier as we would move to a club that was all-in ECNL. Not blaming the club for going DPL, it’s the people who created and run this GDA who have created chaos and block opportunity for our players.  DA leadership is pathetic.   I applaud the club’s who have gone all in ECNL to protect their players from the GDA madness.


----------



## meatsweats (Aug 2, 2018)

Josep said:


> How do you see Blues handling Tad’s team vs Abner’s in this scenario?  Greg holds down the 02 spot at ecnl.   That’s a talented 03 team that would disappear in this scenario.


Have to say, the DA '02 team at Surf Cup was a definite contender and very skilled, fast and full of heart. So we shall see... Another interesting year!


----------



## Pitch pop (Aug 3, 2018)

meatsweats said:


> Those powerhouse ECNL teams are about to age out. Then what?


Well if they leave the DA and combine some of the existing teams ECNL/DA teams to form one ECNL team, I would imagine they would be just fine.


----------



## Josep (Aug 3, 2018)

JoeZ said:


> Thanks for sharing this. It’s disappointing. Those running this DA program are hurting the players who want to play HS and it’s ridiculous.  What’s their  point in trying to kill HS soccer.  Bad enough to force a kid to not play HS if they want to be looked at for a national team spot, now the bastards want to block them from even being able to play at all on a DA team, especially when ECNL is not an option any longer .Wish this came out earlier as we would move to a club that was all-in ECNL. Not blaming the club for going DPL, it’s the people who created and run this GDA who have created chaos and block opportunity for our players.  DA leadership is pathetic.   I applaud the club’s who have gone all in ECNL to protect their players from the GDA madness.



Nobody needs protection.  You choose to play where you play if the coach will have you.  That’s DA, ecnl and anything else. 

And again to show how unimportant HS is, you had even more kids this year willing to skip it to play DA or Pilot.  Nobody is heartbroken about missing out on HS.


----------



## Toepoke (Aug 3, 2018)

Josep said:


> ....And again to show how unimportant HS is, you had even more kids this year willing to skip it to play DA or Pilot.  Nobody is heartbroken about missing out on HS.


I think the not missing out on HS soccer has a lot to do with the level of play on that HS soccer team. Girls that are very talented but goes to a school that plays lower level competition and with less talented teammates would not benefit from playing HS soccer (other than just wanting to play with friends). My DD's HS team was a mixture of waivered DA, ECNL and tier 1 players that played in a league against teams that also had high quality club players playing HS. When we played JSerra in CIF playoffs we were playing girls from the 01 & 02 Blues Baker teams. Memories of our run during the playoffs will last a lifetime for those who played and the DA girls who didn't play all wished they could have. So while I agree that HS is unimportant to some, I know for a fact there are several girls that were heartbroken on missing out on HS soccer.


----------



## Josep (Aug 3, 2018)

Toepoke said:


> I think the not missing out on HS soccer has a lot to do with the level of play on that HS soccer team. Girls that are very talented but goes to a school that plays lower level competition and with less talented teammates would not benefit from playing HS soccer (other than just wanting to play with friends). My DD's HS team was a mixture of waivered DA, ECNL and tier 1 players that played in a league against teams that also had high quality club players playing HS. When we played JSerra in CIF playoffs we were playing girls from the 01 & 02 Blues Baker teams. Memories of our run during the playoffs will last a lifetime for those who played and the DA girls who didn't play all wished they could have. So while I agree that HS is unimportant to some, I know for a fact there are several girls that were heartbroken on missing out on HS soccer.


----------



## Josep (Aug 3, 2018)

There’s no question it can be fun. I have had a kid play HS.  Fun.  Competition was crappy.  

Now in your case, the HS experience is different than most.  Your experience was a rarity in HS soccer. SM and JSerra are just two of the small list of schools where there is tremendous collective talent.  

That’s not the norm.  Again, I haven’t heard any bitching any moaning on my Kid’s DA team about it, and I have friends at nearly every Socal DA club, and I’ve asked them about it.   I understand there may be players that stayed or went to ecnl because of HS.  But Some of them may have already had great exposure and didn’t need the access to college coaches and tools that DA provides.   And that’s not to say DA doesn’t have its issues. It does.  US soccer is a head scratcher. 

It always comes down to families and kids making the right choices for them. You want to play HS, play it.  You want to play DA, you know the rules.  

Do we bitch about our jobs because we don’t get to work from home, but our competitors allow their employees to work from home?  

Every family has a choice and we all sign up for what we want.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 3, 2018)

Josep said:


> And again to show how unimportant HS is, you had even more kids this year willing to skip it to play DA or Pilot.  Nobody is heartbroken about missing out on HS.


Is that the parents speaking or the kids?  I bet you’d get different responses from the kids if they were truly allowed to give their opinion.

Subconsciously or not, we as parents have ALL pushed our soccer philosophy/agendas on our kids from the very start. When you start clubhoping at U-7, who’s driving that bus? Now our kids have been so brainwashed that they will repeat our family philosophy/agenda verbatim.  

We ALL have different values and direct our kids accordingly, but if you truly get an honest answer from our kids, they just may be different than ours.


----------



## Toepoke (Aug 3, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Is that the parents speaking or the kids?  I bet you’d get different responses from the kids if they were truly allowed to give their opinion.
> 
> Subconsciously or not, we as parents have ALL pushed our soccer philosophy/agendas on our kids from the very start. When you start clubhoping at U-7, who’s driving that bus? Now our kids have been so brainwashed that they will repeat our family philosophy/agenda verbatim.
> 
> We ALL have different values and direct our kids accordingly, but if you truly get an honest answer from our kids, they just may be different than ours.


This is spot on. How do youngers know which league or level they are playing in? Parents tell them. When a kid is playing AYSO it is very rare that the kid approaches the parents and says I want to leave my friends and tryout for a club team. And if that kid did approach the parent it was because someone else (an adult or another kid) told them that AYSO was not quality soccer. You're 1000% correct that parents subconsciously/consciously or through verbal/non-verbal communication influences a kid's opinion about teams or level of play and that opinion only grows stronger as the kid gets older.


----------



## Josep (Aug 3, 2018)

My kid made a choice. Most of the kids I’ve been around are the drivers at this age. But they are 16.   

I agree parents are ridiculous and pushing their kids to pursue something that isn’t there.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Aug 3, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Is that the parents speaking or the kids?  I bet you’d get different responses from the kids if they were truly allowed to give their opinion.
> 
> Subconsciously or not, we as parents have ALL pushed our soccer philosophy/agendas on our kids from the very start. When you start clubhoping at U-7, who’s driving that bus? Now our kids have been so brainwashed that they will repeat our family philosophy/agenda verbatim.
> 
> We ALL have different values and direct our kids accordingly, but if you truly get an honest answer from our kids, they just may be different than ours.


Personally I like HS.  Big crowds, newspaper articles, rivalries, winning league but if you ask my daughter she is looking forward to not playing HS and plans to enjoy the winter DA break by going snowboarding which she has not been able to do much due to HS soccer.


----------



## JoeZ (Aug 3, 2018)

Josep said:


> There’s no question it can be fun. I have had a kid play HS.  Fun.  Competition was crappy.
> 
> Now in your case, the HS experience is different than most.  Your experience was a rarity in HS soccer. SM and JSerra are just two of the small list of schools where there is tremendous collective talent.
> 
> ...


Josep, your statements about jobs and choices are not making sense.  Whether or not your dd or your friends of opportunity had the courage to voice their preferences about HS it is bad for any player to be relegated regardless of their talents and skills by having to choose a lesser league because some people decided to rewrite the rules. If it’s about choices then let the kids make the choice rather than some group of questionable people. 

Not everyone agrees to be boxed in and have their choices narrowed for them. Before my kid made her decision to play HS I too drank the koolaid that DA was it and no HS was fine. But I like others listened to my kid and let HER make the choice. Most players did not like the choice being forced on them. Some HS teams are  bad, some are good and some great. Same as some DA, DPL and ECNL teams.

Seems it’s un-American to tell a teenage kid they can’t play their sport in HS.


----------



## younothat (Aug 3, 2018)

Every year is different in youth soccer and its fun to see the games,    good to have the banter but is more interesting when the league games start and tournaments are played vs taking about this or that league unitl the horse is dead and buried so many times.

Out Daughter is a 4 year HS player in multiple sports and still manged a excellent GPA while playing ECNL mostly and working a job.  She would tell you she won't trade that for anything but she is very organized. .  Helped she started driving while a Sophomore, don't think she could have done so much without  being able to get around easily and  nice to see her get accepted to several colleges on academics and the scholarships for civic and other things she has received. 

Teach your kids to drive as soon as they can, this opens up a world of opportunities for them IMO and teaches responsibility and time management that is valuable down the line


----------



## Josep (Aug 3, 2018)

Nobody is forced to play DA.  My daughter enjoyed her ECNL experience.  And we have friends who play ecnl and HS, and they could play DA if they wanted to.   They aren’t crying about not playing DA.  They made a choice.


----------



## Gokicksomegrass (Aug 3, 2018)

Josep said:


> There’s no question it can be fun. I have had a kid play HS.  Fun.  Competition was crappy.
> 
> Now in your case, the HS experience is different than most.  Your experience was a rarity in HS soccer. SM and JSerra are just two of the small list of schools where there is tremendous collective talent.
> 
> ...


At ease, Sarge. The war is over. All reports indicate that the horse is indeed dead. Repeat. The horse is dead.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 3, 2018)

RIP to the Horse!!!  
Long live the HORSE!!!


----------



## JoeZ (Aug 3, 2018)

It will change again and the horse will live on.


----------



## Josep (Aug 3, 2018)

It will be another great season. regardless of where my kids played, it’s always been great. The ride is a beautiful one, especially when you have lower expectations.


----------

